# BCS: Deklinacija imenica na -lac



## DenisBiH

...koje dolaze od glagola.

Pozdrav svima! 

Molio bih prvo da ispravite greške u deklinaciji ovoga dolje ako nije problem.

Jednina

N čitalac
G čitaoca
D čitaocu
A čitaoca
V čitaoče (?)
I čitaocem
L čitaocu

Množina

N čitaoci
G čitalaca
D čitaocima
A čitaoce
V čitaoci
I čitaocima
L čitaocima

Iduće potpitanje je ukoliko je za slučaj da je ovo gore tačno. Meni se lično dešava da mi po analogiji sa ostalim oblicima N. jed ponekad postane *čitaoc a G. mn. *čitaoca. Prilikom pisanja mi se dešava da moram stati i provjeriti kad napišem takav oblik, i često umjesto toga biram verzije na -telj (čitatelj itd)

Da li primijetite kod sebe takvu tendenciju izravnavanja?


----------



## Orlin

Sudeći po ovoj diskusiji:http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1437767&highlight=ronilac, ispravno je.


----------



## nexy

Nema grešaka.

Prelazak L u O se dešava na kraju sloga.

Čitalac (nom. jedn.), čitalaca (gen. množ.) - nema prelaska L u O zato što se L nalazi na početku sloga (či-ta-*l*ac, či-ta-*l*a-ca).

U ostalim padežima (čitaoca, čitaocu...) se vrši prelazak L u O zato što se L nalazi na kraju sloga (+ nepostojano A = či-ta*l*-ca, či-ta*l*-cu...).


Mene lično ovi oblici ne bune (mada mi se omaklo par puta pa sam rekao -oc umesto -lac u nominativu, ali sam se odmah ispravio, desi se u brzini ).
Problem je u tome što ljudi masovno i konstantno koriste oblike -oc u svim padežima. Nije mi se retko desilo da me pitaju da li se kaže _gledalac, čitalac, slušalac_ ili _gledaoc, čitaoc, slušaoc_...
Što se tiče oblika na -telj, oni mi više vuku na hrvatsku varijantu.


----------



## doorman

nexy said:


> Što se tiče oblika na -telj, oni mi više vuku na hrvatsku varijantu.


A vi inače koristite varijante na _-lac_? Kod nas su one rijetke (uglavnom ih samo načitaniji ljudi koriste) dok se u svakodnevnom životu koriste uglavnom varijante na _-telj_ (iako ima slučajeva u kojima samo jedna varijanta postoji)


----------



## slavic_one

doorman said:


> A vi inače koristite varijante na _-lac_? Kod nas su one rijetke (uglavnom ih samo načitaniji ljudi koriste) dok se u svakodnevnom životu koriste uglavnom varijante na _-telj_ (iako ima slučajeva u kojima samo jedna varijanta postoji)



Možeš to malo pojasniti?
Npr. koje su riječi s dvojnom varijantom?


----------



## Duya

Pa _gledalac_ i _gledatelj_, _stvaralac_ i _stvaratelj_... prve su tipično srpske, a druge tipično hrvatske. U moje vrijeme su se u Bosni više koristile na -lac, ali se trend vjerovatno malo okrenuo od rata...


----------



## nexy

doorman said:


> A vi inače koristite varijante na _-lac_? Kod nas su one rijetke (uglavnom ih samo načitaniji ljudi koriste) dok se u svakodnevnom životu koriste uglavnom varijante na _-telj_ (iako ima slučajeva u kojima samo jedna varijanta postoji)



Da, inače koristimo oblike na -lac, mada se ponekad mogu čuti i oblici na -telj. Ali ima reči koje imaju samo jedan oblik: pokrovitelj, silovatelj, roditelj, reditelj...


----------



## DenisBiH

Ma u BiH (barem među govornicima bosanskog) su i dalje sasvim normalne varijante na -lac, varijante na -telj su u nekim slučajevima možda malo i obilježene kao zapadne, ali pretpostavljam manje nego pred rat. Meni su lično obje ravnopravne, samo mi -lac da se tako izrazim ponekad smeta zbog ove -l-/-o- alternacije. Osim toga -telj oblici su pogodniji za stvaranje oblika ženskog roda. Pitam se međutim ima li kakve historijske značenjske razlike između -lac i -telj?

Par primjera sa Google.



> koji je okupio brojne zavnice iz javnog života grada, naše kolege, ali *slušaoce i slušateljice* koji nas prate svih ovih 10 godina.





> Sa žalošću obavještavamo sve naše *slušaoce i slušateljice* da večeras na talasima Radija 202 mogu posljednji put poslušati emisiju posvećenu


Hvala svima na odgovorima.


----------

